# Cosmix School of Makeup Artistry?



## FL0WER P0WER (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone been to this school or knows someone who attended? I was thinking about applying but I can't seem to find any kind of review what so ever.

cosmixinc.com

Or if anyone knows of a better school in Florida that teaches Specials F/X as well as Fashion and Print.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Bunnylucious (Dec 25, 2008)

I attended earlier this year and finished production/fashion training.  It was very informative and the instructors are great.  The kit is overpriced, though, and they like to blow sunshine up your ass sometimes but that can be overlooked.  I highly recommend the school through all of the faults on the fact that I got really knowledgeable constructive instruction from my instructors.  The photoshoots are not suitable for a good portfolio in my opinion but you can do some TFP/CD for that.  The shoots are a fun way to really stretch your imagination and do something you want to do so they aren't a total waste.  Christine (both of them are great) especially the evening Christine, she is very sweet.  Nadine is a very critical instructor but she is fair and she has the knowledge to push you to be the best.  Rachelle is just like sugar and she is an amazing artist.  I worked with a few others but these were the ones I worked with the most.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tink023 (Feb 6, 2009)

I remember when I was thinking about attending this school and I couldn't find any reviews from students that attended, but honestly now I know why.
I ended up attending this school for the 3 month course for production Makeup Artistry and everyone there was so sweet on the phone to me and told me how easy it was to get jobs in South Florida, etc. So I made a huge move to Florida and went to this school.
Things sure changed quick. First of all, there were about 20 girls in my class, which I thought was normal at first but later saw other classes only had about 10. Having so many people to a class, forget about getting much attention or help.
Most of the teachers are still into gossiping and if you don't suck up to them and gossip with them, they will shun you real fast. I was treated extremely poorly here. I just really wanted to go to Makeup School and learn... I wasn't interested in gossiping and looking like every other typical Miami girl and I really think this is all they had against me. Don't get me wrong, there are a couple teachers there that are great, mostly the special effects teachers. But most of the other ones are just awful. One of our teachers would actually make fun of the other classes that she previously had, saying how awful they all were and how she would never hire any of them for anything. 
I was really looking forward to the airbrushing classes because that's such an important thing in this industry, then we found out it's a 3 DAY LONG class. How well can you perfect one of the most important things in 3 days?
If there had been more reviews on this school I would have either saved my money, or moved to LA and attended Cinema Makeup School. Because in the end not only did Cosmix NOT have job placement like they advertised (unless you call free work job placement) in the end they also said "If you're not from Florida, you're lucky because there really isn't much work here"
Save your time and attend a better school. I would never want anyone to deal with what I did.
If anyone wants to know anything about this school, Let me know.


----------



## NCmakeup (Apr 20, 2009)

I attended Cosmix.  I really wanted to learn special f/x but they said part 1 was a prerequisite which was basic makeup.  I already knew basic makeup since  I was a working makeup artist already.  But they still made me take it...I wasted my time needless to say and tons of money.  I ended up not taking the 2nd part because I did not want to waste anymore of my money and did not want to chance it.  Everyone I know who went to this school had the same feelings as me.  We just don't like to go into details but ......In any case, I did not learn much in the first part and wasted a whole heck of a lot of money.  The makeup kit was so-so but totally overpriced (at the time they gave us Cinema Secrets and some no name eyeshadows).  

I hate to speak about anyone bad so I won't but if you have a choice.....attend a school in California (they have tons of them).

However, if you know nothing (and I mean absolutely nothing)....than you will enjoy it!  

By the way, they did not place me in any jobs and I do not like telling anyone I attended because it means nothing when you say you attended except to people who attended.  Than they all say the same exact thing....."waste of time".  Sorry


----------



## NCmakeup (Mar 17, 2010)

OK....I have actually heard new reviews on this school.  

It seems they have revamped their curriculum and have gotten significantly better.  I have spoken to recent graduates and they completely loved it.  




Also, they added on days for the airbrush class as well.  

So there.....I stand corrected!!


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Mar 17, 2010)

I unfortunately attended cosmix as well and HATED every minute of it.  I also have a few girl friends who went there after I did and also hated it.
Personally, I think a person can learn more by just practicing on friends and getting out there in the world.  When an instructor that is supposed to be teaching you and helping you in your career flat out tells the class that "if you go to my area and try to take my work I will bad mouth you all over town" that is no good! 
I dont know how much the school is changed, but I looked at the site and the price went up and one of the most awful teachers is gone...so that helps!
Personally, I would not recommend this school to anyone!!!! Kathleen is just money hungry and will blow smoke to make you think you are making the greatest decision of your life...dont be fooled!!!
I wish you luck on your search for a great makeup school, but Cosmix is not one of them!


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Mar 17, 2010)

totally just noticed this original post was from 08! haha! my bad...Hope someone can use the info anyway!


----------



## Britta (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi! I went to this school last year and LOVED IT!  It changed my life! I learned so much - the teachers are amazing and the staff is really nice. They teach a wide range of techniques and I feel like they actually care about you and want to see you succeed. I'm so happy I chose Cosmix - I'm currently working in the industry and couldn't be happier! I hope you get to go there! Good luck!


----------



## Makupgrl (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been a makeup artist for over 30 years and have met and worked with many graduates of Cosmix as well as other schools. If the purpose of going to a school and investing time and money is to come out on the other end a highly skilled makeup artist, I would highly recommend Cosmix. Year after year their graduates are selected to do the makeup at the International Miami Fashion Week runway shows. The designers rave about them. Many photographers sing their praises also. There will always be disgruntled students who will write bad reviews. Cosmix is known as having high standards-a lot homework, numerous photo shoots to prepare for, strict attendance rules- but when I hire an assistant I want a professional who is dependable, knowledgeable, and has a positive attitude- that’s a Cosmix Graduate.


----------



## Makupgrl (Jun 2, 2011)

I read some of these reviews and I gotta say they couldn't possibly be written by past students- 3 days of airbrushing? There is a how to use the air brush equipment for 3 days- then airbrushing for 2 days in Bridal, 3 days in Glamour, 1 day of Music Video, 8 Days of photo shoots, 1 day Drag Makeup, etc. Also the makeup kit is high quality -Makeup Forever eye shadow and blush in a magnetized box, Kryloan professional lip kit and blush palette, 24 colors of Cinema Secrets cream foundation, an Iwata Airbrush Kit, etc. Cosmix is a great school with quality education and very skilled graduates!!! I have worked with many.


----------



## makeupchickie (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW - the last three posts deff dont sound like they are from the school - raving and ranting on how great the school and industry are! please.. these forums are for people to get reviews about the school they are going to invest time and money into- not to hear "sunshine" being blown up the ass.


----------



## Pixiechickie (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes sometimes reviews are hard to decipher. Are they written by a disgruntled ex-employee that was let go? Or perhaps another school? I think the best idea is to go visit the school. Go to Cosmix, take a tour, and speak to students. I think anyone will be pleasantly surprised and very impressed with their visit. Also Cosmix is the only post-secondary school specializing in makeup artistry in South Florida. All the other schools are cosmetology schools or like Academy of Glam not a school at all. Check with the FL Department of Education.


----------



## Gisele gone (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi , I just called today to view the school for a tour . do you think is worth going to this school for make -up? I live in Miami .. Is so hard to find a school that really cares for teaching in make-up :/ .thanks you


----------



## xiomy (Feb 19, 2012)

I DID THE TOUR  ABOUT ONE WEEK AGO & I THINK  IS A GOOD SCHOOL IM GOING 2 START THE PROGRAM IN JUNE AT THE EVENING 6-10 ... I HOPE THAT I WILL MADE  A GOOD DESICION..


----------



## Mimi09 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am currently living in arkansas going to college doing my undergrad in psychology but my real passion is makeup artistry and after i graduate next year i would like to go to school for make and just do grad school later on. now i did some research on the school and so far it seems to be a great school but will goin to this school help or benefit me any as makeup artist? the schools in california are just way out of my price range.


----------



## Mimi09 (Sep 9, 2012)

so this school hashelped you a whole lot can you tell me more i am very inttrested in learning what the school has to offer


----------

